# Peugeot Boxer Sliding door



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope this question makes sense...here goes.
Can anybody explain to me how the sliding door on my 52 reg Autosleeper Symbol works? It has stopped staying open and I'm not sure why. The handle seems to move the catch properly but I'm not sure what it should catch on to to hold it open. I've had a look and there's a curved piece of metal underneath the door which seems to be stopping the door from sliding back fully. Should this be curved or has it become deformed in some way? Is it possible that it has too much of a curve on it and I need to give it a good bash? Should I just stop worrying and take it to a dealer when I'm back in the UK?
Suggestions gratefully received.
HH


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Peugeot Door Catch*

From my days with Murvi, seem to remember that the catch is on the mid rail, not the bottom of the door. Try looking on the back edge of the door at half height ?

Smick


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a 2005 Symbol. Had similar problem just after collecting it, so Marquis sorted it. However I will look at it tonight when I'm home and see how it works and then come back to you.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Spring loaded door catch with wire release to door handle










There is a stopper in the track under the floor of the side door, that locates to the catch mechanism when the door is opened and keeps the door from sliding closed.

The original 'stopper' catch broke off the repair undertaken, which so far seems to be doing the job, was to use some bolts with protruding heads to act as the catcher.

The bent bar at mid height at the back of the door, seems only to act as a guide and prevent the door from coming away from the side panel when being opened or closed. But I may be wrong about this!


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think it's a bit beyond me. Will have to find a dealer when I get home.


----------

